# 2010 Giant TCR Alliance1 Good deal??



## cobra6696 (Aug 22, 2012)

Description TCR Alliance 1 good condition Size 54cm everything is shimano 105 exept brakes are Tiagra 
Low miles
no scratches 











im thinking about giving him an 800 $ offer see if he will bite

how much is the max you will pay for this bike??
btw
im 5.10 with 31.5 inch legs


----------

